# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs LA Lakers



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*







VS









Dallas Mavericks [14-7] vs LA Lakers [15-6]*
| Wednesday, December 13th, 2006 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 8:30pm |
| *TV*: ESPN & TX21 | *Radio*: ESPN 103.3 FM | 

*Game Notes
*After losing three out of their last five games, the Dallas Mavericks will look to take advantage of a golden opportunity and get back on a hot streak.The Mavericks on Wednesday will host the Los Angeles Lakers, who will be playing without injured forward Lamar Odom.Dallas started the season a franchise-worst 0-4, but then went on a 12-game winning streak before dropping three of their last five contests.Dirk Nowitzki scored 26 points and grabbed 10 rebounds for the Mavericks, who shot 38 percent (26-of-69) in a 101-79 loss at Utah on Monday. Deron Williams had 18 points and seven assists as Jazz coach Jerry Sloan become the fifth man in NBA history to win 1,000 games in his coaching career.Just 2-3 in their last five games against the Lakers here, the Mavericks will not have to worry about facing Odom, who sprained the MCL in his right knee just four minutes into a 102-94 victory over the Houston Rockets on Tuesday.Even without the services of its second-leading scorer and top rebounder, Los Angeles grabbed a 27-point lead with 9:45 remaining but needed to hold on for its third straight win.Kwame Brown converted a crucial follow shot to help turn aside a late charge by the Rockets and Kobe Bryant finished with 22 points for the Lakers.Los Angeles will match its season high winning streak with a fourth straight win on Wednesday. 

*











*​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Better late than never I suppose, but getting GT's up at 4:15pm just isn't gonna cut it. The OT thread got alotta love today since we didn't have a GT to play in.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The depth chart is showing Lamar Odom's numbers...

lol... have to pick on NT whenever I can.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NT...

Your avatar is EXTREMELY distracting.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am sure you are getting the information from "Insider," right?

I could have sworn I heard Odom will be lucky to return to court by the end of January, but his status is "day-to-day?"


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You can thank the sport geniuses at ESPN for the Odom goof. 

You should see some of the looks that I'm getting by passer-byers when the catch a glimpse on my screen when I
m posting......


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

From ESPN:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lal


> Los Angeles Lakers forward Lamar Odom will miss at least the next month because of a sprained right knee. Odom was diagnosed Wednesday by team orthopedist Dr. Steve Lombardo, a day after the 6-foot-10 star was hurt in a 102-94 victory at Houston. Odom is averaging a career-high 17.5 points and 8.7 rebounds this season.
> He was injured in the first quarter when he landed awkwardly after Shane Battier blocked his shot on a drive. Odom stayed in the game for another 90 seconds, but the Lakers called a timeout to pull him.
> "I felt like something was really wrong," Odom said after the game. "I've never had anything like this." Odom had started all 20 games for the Lakers and is averaging 18 points and nine rebounds per game.
> Lakers coach Phil Jackson felt the injury was serious after the game. "He's going to miss some time," He said. "I'll be really happy if he plays again in January."


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Whoever updates their game previews must not have gotten the memo.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

whew.... good to know that I am not just hearing things...

:biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ugh, sorry guys I just don't have time to do stuff like GT's any more. I can do week end ones but thats about it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Right hand and left hand must be strangers.

Now, back to your avatar...:clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Ugh, sorry guys I just don't have time to do stuff like GT's any more. I can do week end ones but thats about it.


That's cool.

If you can have it up a little earlier, that would be great. After all, this is where the "working crowd" of the forum hang out. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Here is a suggestion, how about all mavs fans start wearing bosoms as avatar?

LOL... we would get a lot of attention to say the least.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

In order to achieve the same level of distraction as NT, I have settled on my new avatar.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Here is a suggestion, how about all mavs fans start wearing bosoms as avatar?
> 
> LOL... we would get a lot of attention to say the least.


Best idea ever.........


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Now if only the avatars would stay visible.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Best idea ever.........


I'll start wearing one as soon as you get 4 people to join you.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Now if only the avatars would stay visible.....


You can't see it again?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright... what are your thoughts on tonight's game?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

- Lakers on b2b games. Last night's game in Houston ended harder than they initially anticipated. Kobe even had to return to action after he started icing his knee.

- Odom is out, but so are Stackhouse and Cro.

- Kobe cannot be expected to drop 62 points on Dallas, especially considering he's not 100%.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Having said all that, I am still hesitant on taking Dallas at -8.5, though I will say that the score will definitely be UNDER.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nope can't see it again..... it's been coming and going all day.


Thoughts on tonights game..
Odom being out will obviously be to our advantage, but Kobe always seems to light us up. 

We looked abismal against Utah in every aspect. No doubt Avery will have things back in order tonight. We are seeing how valuable Stack is to us. Not having his production off the pine is hurting us.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Nope can't see it again..... it's been coming and going all day.
> 
> 
> Thoughts on tonights game..
> ...


Your avatar disappeared now...

But when Stack goes 1-13 hurts us too. Did you see the little segment on Terry during Utah game? He was asked, "who's the toughest player on the Mavericks?" Terry said Stack...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that considered goaltending or basket interference?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight, guys. It should be a good game.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Don't think that's goaltending or interference since I believe his hand is being pushed back after blocking the ball.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wtf is Devin Harris doing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys are playing wish so much more energy than us right now...nice job thus far by the Mavs. I'm just happy you're not shooting 71% anymore...now you're only shooting 61%...


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Kobe was quiet.. but he has Dallas's number in the 3rd

Think he'll keep it going in the 4th?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice win tonight guys...you outplayed, out-hustled, out everything'd us...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Nice win tonight guys...you outplayed, out-hustled, out everything'd us...


Considering the Lakers are on the 2nd of b2b, without Odom, and Kobe not 100%, it's difficult to tell anything from the game. 

I am glad to see Turiaf getting some action. He's full of talent, and Lakers' willingness to take a chance with him will pay off.

Considering Dallas' injuries, I would say the two teams are very evenly matched.

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What happened to our bench ? :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> What happened to our bench ?


From what I saw of the game (this morning), we seem to be doing just enough to keep attendance up. I really don't think Avery has settled on a rotation, as evidenced by the inconsistency of our bench.

Whether that's due to injuries (Stack's and others) or compatibility issues, it's obvious that we're not seeing full potential being reached out there.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Avery should fix the issue rather sooner than later. Right now it's an obvious problem, maybe he should bench someone of the starting lineup not named Dirk.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I think Avery should fix the issue rather sooner than later. Right now it's an obvious problem, maybe he should bench someone of the starting lineup not named Dirk.


My opinion is that the combination of Harris, Terry, Josh, Dirk, and my grandmother should be productive; it's the George, Buck, Ager tandom that is showing it's ugly head without Stack there to lead the way. 

I'm not 100% convinced that everyone knows their role at this point.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> My opinion is that the combination of Harris, Terry, Josh, Dirk, and my grandmother should be productive; it's the George, Buck, Ager tandom that is showing it's ugly head without Stack there to lead the way.
> 
> I'm not 100% convinced that everyone knows their role at this point.


Does your grandmother know her role?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Does your grandmother know her role?


Yep, she is consistently pushing up daisies without whining about salary or playing time. :lol:


----------

